# ADOPTED---Tootsie-Says goodbye to boy-New York-Not a Golden, but gorgeous!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Beloved Tootsie bids farewell to child in wheelchair (New York, NY)


Tootsie 
German Shepherd Dog/Chow Chow Mix: A gorgeous and amazing, adoptable dog in New York, NY 
Medium • Adult • Female 



*Tootsie is a 5 year old female Chow Chow German Shepherd mix. If you've ever known a shepherd/chow, you would know that as pets, they are the *very best. *Ridiculously smart, loyal, and loving, Tootsie is no exception. She has been living with her family since she was a pup and she is the love of their life. There is a young boy in her building who has muscular dystrophy *and is in a wheel chair. Tootsie always goes over to the boy, puts her nose under his hand that is hanging by the side of the wheel chair and licks it. She is also sensitive and loving towards the elderly. Tootsie would be a great dog to do healing work for the Delta Society. Sadly, Tootsie's family has fallen on hard times and must move immediately. Friends have taken them in, but they are not allowed to have dogs where they are moving. They are heartbroken, knowing that their beloved pet has nowhere to go. Tootsie is a wonderful dog, 100% housebroken,...
She is the best dog I have ever had. She loves to play with toys that squeak, and loves a lot of affection. Tootsie is my little furry shadow. She follows me everywhere. She loves to be hugged, kissed and caressed. Tootsie does not have an aggressive bone in her body. She loves making friends with humans as well as animals. She gets a little skittish around larger dogs, loud noises like thunder and motorcycles and skateboards. Other than that, Tootsie is perfect. It is breaking my heart to have to do this. All that I want is for someone to love her and take care of her the way that I did and more. She is my best friend and my fur baby and I guarantee that she will make anyone who is loving and good to her the best pet ever. Please do not let this dog end up at a shelter. *If you can provide this sweet girl with a loving home, either as a foster or permanent home, call Beth at 347 242 0459 ASAP. Time is of the essence.*

Stray From The Heart
New York, NY
212-726-DOGS [email protected]@gmail.com 





*****Roberta 212 458 1618 or 917 696 6863 Time is of the essence.*



*[email protected]@gmail.com (< @ GMAIL. COM >) **HERE IS TOOTSIE!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Tootsie!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I got your message, Karen. I'll see if I can still log in to the GSD forum and post her info there. 
What a gorgeous girl. I have to think that somebody will be interested in her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LifeofRiley*

LifeofRiley

That would be wonderful if you could post her on the GSD Forum.
let me know if you can get on!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> LifeofRiley
> 
> That would be wonderful if you could post her on the GSD Forum.
> let me know if you can get on!!


Well, I was able to log in and post her info and picture yesterday morning, but it has to be reviewed by a moderator before the post will be visible and it's still not showing. I just checked. So, I don't know if it will meet with their approval or not... :uhoh:


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is very pretty. Fingers crossed for Tootsie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tootsie*

Bumping up for Tootsie!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

I just emld. [email protected]
to see if Tootsie has found a home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great and Wonderful News for Tootsie*

I emld. Beth of Stray from the Heart to ask if Tootsie has found a home and she said:

"Yes, Tootsie has found a great home!!

*So HAPPY FOR TOOTISE!!!*


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I emld. Beth of Stray from the Heart to ask if Tootsie has found a home and she said:
> 
> "Yes, Tootsie has found a great home!!
> 
> *So HAPPY FOR TOOTISE!!!*


Oh, that's fantastic! I was checking back here and was just going to ask you if there was any news about her. 
Apparently she didn't get posted on the GSD forum and I couldn't stop thinking about this girl! 
I SO hope she's happy with her new family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LifeofRiley*

LifeofRiley

I so hope Tootsie is happy, too!
Thanks for trying.


----------

